
I'm done with Kickstarter - NetOpWibby
https://thewebb.blog/thoughts/2017/im-done-with-kickstarter
======
huebnerob
Kickstarter should stop surfacing delivery date so prominently. It's clear by
now that the vast majority of crowdfunded campaigns do not come close to
hitting their concrete timeline goals. Is this inherently a bad thing? I don't
think so, developing a new product is incredibly difficult and complex in the
best of cases. Add that Kickstarter is by definition almost exclusively
'amateur' projects, and it's clear that you should be paying little attention
to delivery dates.

~~~
NetOpWibby
I disagree about just ignoring delivery dates. There are plenty other projects
that delivery on time, if not early. I don't think these project creators
should be let off the hook because a bunch of them can't keep promises.

